# Got my wheels back



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

Got my wheels back from powder coating. Also painted the calipers since i had the time.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels back (wigglewerks)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More pictures of the whole car?


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Got my wheels back (EK20)*

yeah nothing special


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Should pick up ECS Tunings badgeless grill. I've been meaning to for a while.


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

yeah i.ve been wanting that for a while, maybe soon


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (wigglewerks)*

no sunroof a6?? sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ragtop)*

What size wheel and tire combo did you go with?


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (Deathbot-b5)*

Factory bbs 17's with 235


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like the black roof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I wish I'd seen that before I just had mine repainted silver


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully this summer im painting my roof and the mirrors black (if i get the passenger side mirror...hate my stubby http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
those are the RC's right? they weigh 18lbs each...very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and my personal opinion dont get the badgeless grill, makes it look like a passat. You should get the rs6 mesh for the c5 pre-facelift http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other than that very nice c5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

